# Allister Begg



## Irishcat922 (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone know anything about him he seems to be somewhat reformed. What is His background?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 4, 2004)

He's a Scottish guy... a soteriologically Calvinistic baptist. (By his own admission he's a baptist with a little "b"....)
He holds to a plurality of elders governing the local congregation, etc...


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Sep 4, 2004)

I believe he's a pastor in Ohio. I heard him debate Sproul on infant baptisim. Good debate. He's also written a number of books.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 25, 2004)

*Alistair Begg*

Alistair Begg is a Pastor at Parkside Church in Cleveland, OH. His website is www.TruthforLife.org. I am not sure what he calls himself but I used to listen to him daily (until the station moved) and I always looked forward to his challenges both intellectually and spiritually. I wish I lived close enough to him to attend his church. An hour and a half is a long drive to church! He seems very consistent with DoG even though he debated Sproul :flaming:


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Alistair Begg*

[quote:b8d146be16="D. Paul"] He seems very consistent with DoG even though he debated Sproul :flaming:[/quote:b8d146be16]

Who got the better side of that debate?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Alistair Begg*

[quote:bffba145aa="Finn McCool"][quote:bffba145aa="D. Paul"] He seems very consistent with DoG even though he debated Sproul :flaming:[/quote:bffba145aa]

Who got the better side of that debate?[/quote:bffba145aa]

Well... like in any debate... the answer to that question depends upon whom you ask! If you ask a credo, then of course Begg won. If you ask a paedo, then RC mopped the floor with him.


----------



## 5 Solas (Sep 26, 2004)

*Debate*

Do you have the address or website that I can purchase that debate with Sproul/Begg.
Thank you


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought that the debate itself was not nearly as good as others I have heard on the subject.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Sep 27, 2004)

I haven't heard many debates, but I'd agree with Fred, I think there are better debates out there. Although, for me, who at the time didn't have a clear understanding of the ct posistion, it made it easier for me to understand the other viewpoin--although, I don't think that view was defended as well as it could've been.

The tapes were given to me...but they're produced by Legionares (sp?) Ministries.


----------



## king of fools (Sep 27, 2004)

I listen to Begg on a regular basis. I believe that I have heard him say that he has called himself a Reformed Baptist holding to the 1689 on his radio program, which is largely broadcasts of his sermons delivered from his pulpit.


----------

